# Preventing hip dysplasia



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the big things are: 
no repetative jumping/running. until closer to a year. so their random playing is aok.
personay i'd not let him jump OUT of the jeep (i have a jeep too) i help them down to softn the shock until closer to a year
don't worry about stairs
no treadmill work
walks not jogs 
keep his weight healthy not heavy
and feed a high quality food


----------



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Another thing I am concerned with is that I keep reading to give them something soft and supportive to sleep on.....which of course I do......but this boy will not sleep on anything but the floor to save his life! He won't stay on the bed or on his own bed, just wants to sprawl out on the hardwood. I just figure if he isn't bothered or achy then I will let him do his thing.


----------

